# Arbeitsgruppencomputer kann nicht angezeigt werden



## Mway-Tuning (8. November 2006)

Servus 

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen

Ich habe 3 Rechner (nenen wir sie einfach 1,2 und 3  ) in einem Netzwerk.

Rechner 1 und 2 kann auf die Anzeige Arebitsgruppencomputer  zugreifen und sieht auch Rechner 3. Wenn ich nunr auf Rechner 3 klicke in der Anzeige  Arbeitsgruppencomputer kommt 

Auf Rechner 3 kann nicht zugegriffen werden\ Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung ..............

Auf Rechner 3 kann ich mir die Arbeitsgruppencomputer garnicht ansehen

Alle Rechner sind in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe, und natürlich im gleichen Netzwerk.

So jetzt das komische anhand der IP kann ich auf Rechner 3 zugreifen.


Wie kann ich das Problem nun Lösen ?


----------



## Dr Dau (9. November 2006)

Hallo!

Spontan würde ich sagen dass der Zugriff durch die Firewall geblockt wird.
Daher würde ich diese mal testweise auf Rechner 3 (im Zweifel aber auch auf den anderen Rechnern) deaktivieren und gucken was passiert.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

